# New Girl - Picking Her Up on 8th Sept



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Well, here is an up-to-date picture of my new girl. I went to visit her yesterday and took lots of pictures. She is 6 and a half weeks old now. I'm sooooooo excited!!!!! I am still thinking that I will call her Krystal, but am not 100% sure just yet! Hope you like her:








And here is a picture of me giving the new baby a kiss and her sister is the chi in front:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

AWW she's precious :love7: Congrats  I get my new girl this weekend so I know your excitement


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Aww she is beautiful. I love her little black nose :love5:


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Aww Alisha, not long to wait for you then. Have you decided on what you are going to name your new baby???


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Another beautiful baby!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Aww, she is so cute! Congrats


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

lebecron said:


> Aww Alisha, not long to wait for you then. Have you decided on what you are going to name your new baby???


Abby  I've been making her toys all weekend.


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Oh Alisha, I love that name! just perfect for a little Chi girl!!!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

She is soooooooo cute! Congratulations!


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

what a little doll! what is she weighing in at?


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations! 

Awwwwww............She is gorgeous and cute!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

shes so cute and really gorgeous i know how much excitment that you have because i am getting ours next week and i cant wait as we are so excited too krystal is a really lovely name and i think it suits her from her pic
and to alisha i love the name abby as my daughter is called abbi but spelled different 
its really exciting waiting for them to be ready i really cant wait for mine little girl to come to our house!!!!!!!


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Hi Guys, thanks for all your nice comments! I'm not sure what Krystal weighs at present. I never like to ask breeders their pup's weights, in case they think I'm going down the "teacup" route! But she is quite small.

Sounds like there's a few of us on here having new Chi babies home in the next few weeks! Can't wait to see all the pics of the babies. Don't you just love puppy pics????? 

Oh and Freedomchis, do you know what you're calling your new pup yet?


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

yeah we got her called skye on her papers but we think rainy suits her more but you never really know until you get them home exciting even thinking about it


----------



## babydoll (May 18, 2006)

shes perfect! i bet you just cant wait!!


----------



## sazzle1 (Mar 18, 2007)

Yay, congrats Fran - she's gorgeous!


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Freedomchis, I like the names you've chosen, Skye and Rainy. I agree that it helps to name them once you can get an idea of their character. I think that's why, although I love Krystal for the new baby, I'm just keeping a bit of an open mind in case within the first few hours of getting her home, Krystal proves not to be the best name for her!

Thank you all for your kind comments about "Krystal"


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

lol i know what you mean lebecron we had chosen the name honey before we even knew we were going to have another chi but it really did suit her(just as well she was a light colour or the name wouldnt of suited her because our children got stuck on that name) but for our new chi her colour keeps chaning when we first saw her she was pure blue and white we were going to call her chelsea my sons football team but krystal is such a gorgeous name hopefully it really suit when you get her home as i think she looks like a krystal


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Oh yes Freedomchis, I'm really hoping "Krystal" suits her personality. You must be getting super-excited with your baby coming home next week!!!


----------



## *Tiff* (Aug 7, 2007)

congrats!! shes so pretty


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

lebracon i am so excited i have been down seeing her a few times and shes getting bigger everytime we see her and her wee personality is starting to come through i am just hoping my other two will get on with her


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

I know what you mean Freedomchis. I'm pretty sure that Tiani will take to Krystal instantly, but Pebbles is used to being the "baby" of the house (even though she is quite a bit bigger than her older "sister" Tiani). We took my girls to meet Krystal on Sunday and neither of them even took any notice of the new baby! Mind you, Krystal is so small, they probably didn't even notice her! I suppose it's part of the fun of getting the new baby; watching the other Chi babies getting to know her. I'm sure our current Chis will love our new Chi babies, we'll just have to make sure we give them lots of hugs and kisses (if it's possible to give them more than we already do. lol) so they know they are not being left out.


----------



## sazzle1 (Mar 18, 2007)

Ha ha, Fran, Dawn told me you practically needed surgery to remove Krystal so you could go home on Saturday!! Tee hee!


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Congrats! She's a real cutie.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

.lol i know what its like i sometimes time i overcrowd my two already with hugs and kisses but they didnt take it too well when we got our cat a few mths ago charlie still really dosent like her but i think that the cat/dog thing i really hope they like our new addition not long for her to come home my two havent met her yet!!! but i think i am just worring for nothing by the way i just love your chis i just they are beautiful is this the same breeder where you got tiani and pebbles from?


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Ok Sarah(Sazzle) I admit it!!!! I was a total Krystal hog. I didn't let anyone else get a hold of her at our visit. Well I'm just gonna be totally selfish with Krystal. My other two Chi girls are "family" dogs and Krystal is just mine...mine....mine. My Mum and Martin have bought her for me for my birthday present (last July) so I'm not sharing!!!!LOL. I think Chis bring out the spoilt brat in me. hahahaha

Freedomchis, I'm sure your Chi babies will love their new Chi "sister". Taking to a new cat is a whole different thing! They probably know that cats can be a little spiteful with their claws sometimes. As for the Breeder, Krystal is coming from the same breeder I got Tiani from. She is a fab breeder. Her dogs are really lovely with great temperaments and she is mad about Chis and Poodles and so easy to get along with. I got Tiani from her in January and she has been no end of help to me with Chi queries, not only so far as Tiani is concerned, but she has also been a big help with Pebbles. Can't wait to see how your Chis get on with the new baby. You'll have to keep us posted!


----------



## Jessbell (Apr 28, 2007)

_

OH MY GOSH! I WANT HER! She is just perfect! Can I ask who her breeder is? *fingers crossed it's someone in the UK* lol

x_


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Her breeder is in the UK; East Sussex. Glad you like the new baby. I'll post lots of pics once we get her home. Can't wait. 2 weeks 3 days to go; not that I'm counting or anything!!!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

we are picking up rainy on sunday as she will be 8 weeks old and shes getting really fat only because she was the only pup (the other little girl died)and she had all the milk to herself shes been eating solids now we were supposed to pick her up when she was 9 weeks but i want her now the breeder says that shes ready and we could take her on sunday cant wait!! will post pics to see what you think


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Hi again Freedomchis, we are getting Krystal when she is 9 weeks and 2 days old. Sounds like your little one has had a real good start, with all that healthy milk! Can't wait to see the pics!!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

thanks i cant wait to get her home (just like yourself) and shes also bought for me for my upcoming birthday in november hehehe but so was charlie (mothersday gift) honey (last birthday gift) but we all share them but they like me more (thats what i like to think) hope i get another for christmas (wishfull hoping) i would love a shortcoat just like the one your getting or a chocolate tri next (i could just steal your two as they are just gorgeous)
sorry i wouldnt do that thats terrible lol


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Thanks Freedomchis, for being so nice about my girls. Your babies are such cuties too. I hope you do get another Chi for Christmas. I don't think you can ever have enough Chis, personally!!! I can see myself in my old age, as some eccentric mad lady that has about thirty Chis running all around the house!!!! lol. I know I won't be able to have any more Chis for quite some time, as they so expensive, so we'll have to start saving up if I want any more. Still, there is always the possibility of breeding one of my girls (probably have to be Pebbles cos I don't think the others will be big enough) but that is a very long way off, so think more about that in the future. Good luck for Sunday! I'll be looking on here for pics and settling in info, on Rainy!!!!


----------



## Lovinmylou (Jul 7, 2007)

I am so super jealous - I want another baby but my guy says having our two (one chi, one boxer) is enough - I totally disagree...


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

I disagree with your man. You can never have enough Chis!!!!  
By the way, I love Boxers, with their "sad" little faces!!!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

How the heck did I miss this thread???

OMG she is gorgeous....just perfect.
CONGRATULATIONS.


----------



## Foxy Roxy (Aug 31, 2007)

She is beautiful! Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Thanks Foxy Roxy and Julie. I pick my baby up next Saturday. She'll be nine weeks. Oooooooh getting really excited now!!!


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Congrats!She is gorge!!!
I am picking up a new baby on wed aswell!


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Oh Cocochihuahua, congratulations!!! Have you told us all about your new baby on here? Did I miss it? I'll have to go have a look at the other threads! Good luck with your new baby anyways. Let us know how it all goes when you get the baby!!!


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks Lebecron!
Im glad you are picking up your chi at nine weeks aswell because i was worried people would say it was too early! When we looked at them last week at just over eight weeks the woman said as they where quite big puppys and we had already owned a chihuahua we could take her now but in the end we all agreed to give her another week with her mum so she will be just over nine weeks too!
I didnt really make a thread on here about getting another as i have only recently began to post on here again and i usually use chiworld- the other forum. I did mention it on the buyers and sellers thread though! 
Cant wait to see more piccys of Krystal!She is definitly a cutie!!!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Awwwww! How Adorable! I am so excited for you


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

She is stunning !!!!! You are sooooo lucky I would like a million chi's lol


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Thanks ladies! I think my hubby is worried that we might end up with a million Chis!!! lol.

Well I spoke to the breeder last night about Krystal's collection on Saturday. I am picking her up at 1 o clock.

I have been out today and bought her food that the breeder has weened her on and have her little pink house bed ready for her too. So we are all set and ready for the new baby. Just need Krystal now!!!!

I'll be posting lots of pics once I get my girl home, so you can all share her with me.


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Ooooh sounds like your all set for your new arrival!


----------



## Jenilyn (Sep 9, 2007)

how did it go?


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Well it's all going very well indeed thanks Jenilyn. The pup, called Krystal-Kisses, is absolutely gorgeous in every way. She's is sooo lovely. Pebbles and Tiani adore her and she has only had one pee mistake on the carpet since we got her home at 6 pm Saturday. I couldn't wish for better. No whining in the night. She eats really well and plays wonderfully with the kids (Chi and Human) so what more could I have asked for. She is PERFECT! We have taken so many photos, but my husband has to do the uploading and stuff, cos I'm useless at all that. He's been working all day, but tomorrow I'll get posting pics. Fran.


----------



## Jenilyn (Sep 9, 2007)

Glad to hear that everything is going well. I can't wait to see photos!


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Oooooh congratulations!!!!!!!!!
I lurve the name crystal kisses!!!Adorable!
She sounds perfect too!
Think your probs having better luck than i am with glitter-she crys quite a bit at night and the only way she stops is if she sleeps with me in my bed which coco hates!!!And he hates her!lol
And shes had a few mistakes on the carpet!We love her tho!
Think i should ask for your advice hehe


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Things didn't go quite so well last night!!! At some point, Krystal had a poo in the night, on the peepad. Well, then she trod right in it and walked it around and got in Tianis bed with poopy feet!!! So this morning started with a bath for Krystal and Tiani's bedding all being put in the wash. I know it doesn't sound too bad, but when you've got to get three kids off to school (two of them to the school bus by 7.50) it really was a bit of a pain! Still, she's been absolutely great apart from that. I did let her eat some dry food quite late yesterday evening, so that won't be happening again!!

Krystal and Pebbles are best friends!!! Pebbles is so good with her, allowing her to play with all her toys. She's been exceptionally good. Tiani is still playing Mum, cleaning her when she's been in the garden to do her "business" and generally fussing over her.

All pees and poos still going on the peepad and I take her out the garden after every meal and after she's been sleeping and she has "performed" every time. Just hope she keeps it up. She's a star!!

I'm sure Glitter will settle down soon Cocochihuahua. Some pups just take a little longer than others. She sounds an absolute sweetie! I love hearing all about her. Please keep giving little progress reports. It's so nice having someone with a pup of the same age on here.

I really will try to post pics today. If I only had a brain, I'd manage it without my hubby's help! lol

Fran.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

great that shes settling in fran and really i cant wait too see those pics
my rainey does all her business outside too shes been great and we are pleassed with her 
but at the mo she hasnt been well and she cant quite make it outside but will try god bless her!!!


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Awww, poor Rainey!!! Hope she feels better soon. Fran.


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Well here she is at last. The pictures of Krystal-Kisses that I promised:

Krystal having her first meal at home on Saturday:









Krystal sleeping in her new pink bed:









Krystal laying next to Pebbles:









Krystal with my little boy Ronnie, all dressed in his uniform for school:








Tiani just about managed to get her head in!

Krystal sleeping in my t-shirt, all snuggled up. 








All of the rest of the photos turned out bleary. They were of them playing and they just didn't look good! I'll take some more tonight and post tomorrow.

Fran.


----------



## Dixie_Amazon (Sep 7, 2007)

How sweet! I can't wait to bring our boy home.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Awwwwww! She is Gorgeous!!!


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Ooooh she is absoloutly adorable!!!!!The ones of her sleeping are just precious!
Shes so small and cute!
You must love her!!!!
The first photo is exacly what we have! A big pen, a puppy pad, a lil house and the food hehe
x x xx
x x
x


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Ohhhh...she is beautiful! And with all her pink things! Bet she will be a girly-girl! :happynails: Congratulations on getting your new baby! :love4:


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

awww very sweet, congrats :love5:


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Awww, Krystal is adorable and looks sooo tiny! 

Your son is a little cutie as well


----------



## sazzle1 (Mar 18, 2007)

Awww she is just soooooo sweet! Bless what a tiny little cutie. Pebbles looks massive in that pic compared to Krystal! And what a handsome little boy you've got!


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Thanks everybody! You are all sooooo nice!

Dixie Amazon. When are you getting your boy! Tell us all about him. Unless you already have and I've missed it of course. I have been a bit preoccupied the last few days with Krystal.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

she's adorable! :love5:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Those pictures made me get all teary especially the first sleeping one she looks so like my youngest chi Fynn.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

fran shes sooo cute a real looker 
shes soo tiny 
cant wait to see more pics lol


----------

